# Macs



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

I am thinking of buying a lap top. I really want a Mac. They start at 1499 for the pro series on the apple web site.

I have a gateway desktop since 2003. I have available 20 GB's and over 400 MB ram left but this computer is so slow even though I ran all malware software, adware and virus software in safe mode. Nothing came up in virus or maware. I am clean.

I am sick of MS updates.

I put all pictures, recipes and all other stuff on a flash but still run slow.

Called Qwest (DSL) and they did a test and there is nothing wrong with the line. They said I should have a geek look at my computer.

Is there something else on my part I can do?

I followed all the instructions posted on here for all sorts of might be's.

I have over 2.3 download speed and .2693 upload speed.

Any help would be appreciated.
Othere than the apple store where can I get a good buy for a mac laptop?

Thanks


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd go with www.macsales.com and www.powermax.com.

Just make sure you know what you want - there are a ton of people on both sides with very strong opinions. I'm pretty much squarely in the middle - they're not the 'be-all, end-all' of computing, but they're definitely handy.

If I were you I'd look into a refurbished one; they're usually fairly heavily discounted, yet can be had with warranties as well.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sounds like the vintage of computer you have isn't meeting your needs anymore. You didn't say what kind of processor you have or how much total memory you have, but I'm betting that one or both isn't enough for what you do.

Just guessing, but I'd say you probably have a mid-range P4 processor (probably 1.5 to 2.0 GHz) and 500 mb memory, if you haven't upgraded. I'm also guessing that you are running XP. You can check to see how close I am by right-clicking on your My Computer icon and selecting Properties. You'll find that info on the General tab.

You have an 8 year old computer. You got a lot of good years out of it. You can switch to a Mac if you want to, but I would bet the farm that you'll find the new Mac unsatisfactory for your needs in 8 years. You provided no compelling argument for changing platforms.

Report back with your processor and total memory and let's see what we can do to speed you up.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Do a Ctrl, Alt, Delete to bring up the Windows Task Manager.

What all processes are running and how much CPU usage and Physical memory are the taking?

Seems to me that if your computer used to be fast it could be made that way again rather easily. Perhaps a fresh operating system install may be all that is needed. Others can advise you better than I.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi again

how do you copy the processes to post them here? 
Everything is set to run on normal

I do have XP home addition service pak 3
Celetron 2.60 GHZ
2.60 GHZ 760 MB ram


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

didaho said:


> Hi again
> 
> how do you copy the processes to post them here?
> Everything is set to run on normal
> ...


Your processor should have plenty of muscle to do what you need with XP, but you are short of memory. The updates and service packs for XP have become more demanding with time. You really can't get away with less than 1 gig anymore, preferably 1.5 to 2 gigs. I'm as sure as I can be that your feet are stuck in the mud because you are short of memory.

The good news is that memory is inexpensive. I'm guessing that you can make your computer run like a top for $15 to $20. What model of computer do you have? With that I can tell you how much memory your computer can take.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I have decided to get a MAC.Pro laptop.
It will be nice not to get MS updates every week and not running the malware all the time. Plus I won't have to worry about viruses and paying anther yr for protection.

I thank you for all your help.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

This is the one I ordered Mac book pro

MBP 15.4/2.4/
With the following configuration:
&#8226;PROCESSOR 065-9131 2.4GHz Intel Core i5
&#8226;MEMORY 065-9135 4GB 1066MHz DDR3 SDRM - 2x2GB
&#8226;HARD DRIVE 065-9138 320GB Serial ATA Drive @ 5400
&#8226;OPTICAL DRIVE 065-9145 SuperDrive 8X DL
&#8226;DISPLAY 065-9147 MBP 15" Glossy WS Display
&#8226;Apple Software - iWork 065-7672 No iWork preinstalled
&#8226;Apple Software - Final Cut Exp 065-7674 No Final Cut Express preinstd
&#8226;Apple Software - Aperture 065-7673 No Aperture Preinstalled
&#8226;Apple Software - Logic Express 065-7675 No Logic Express Preinstalled
&#8226;Apple Software - Filemaker 065-8307 No FileMaker Preinstalled
&#8226;Apple Software - MS Office 065-0276 MSO-HOME & STUDENT EDITION
&#8226;DVI Adapter 065-9150 No DVI Adapter
&#8226;VGA Adapter 065-9152 No VGA Adapter
&#8226;KEYBOARD AND DOCUMENTATION 065-9160 Keyboard/Users Guide
&#8226;COUNTRY KIT 065-9163 Country Kit

comes with windows 7

EPSON NX420 ALL IN ONE WIRELESS-USA$99.95 free with purchase


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

didaho said:


> This is the one I ordered Mac book pro
> 
> MBP 15.4/2.4/
> With the following configuration:
> ...


If you have Windows then you are still going to have MS Updates and ALL protection that you would if you had just a windows machine~!!
In getting windows on a Mac it is not stopping you at all from getting virus, malware, spyware, and that stuff.
I have a IMac and refuse to put windows on it.


----------



## Energy Rebel (Jan 22, 2011)

didaho said:


> Thanks everyone. I have decided to get a MAC.Pro laptop.
> It will be nice not to get MS updates every week and not running the malware all the time. Plus I won't have to worry about viruses and paying anther yr for protection.
> 
> I thank you for all your help.



Good for you.
I'm not a computer pro, but having owned both (my only computer now is a Macbook) I can say that once you go Mac, you'll never go back......



arabian knight said:


> If you have Windows then you are still going to have MS Updates and ALL protection that you would if you had just a windows machine~!!
> In getting windows on a Mac it is not stopping you at all from getting virus, malware, spyware, and that stuff.
> I have a IMac and refuse to put windows on it.


Very true.
There is usually an Apple version of everything that MS puts out, with very few complications, and none of the annoyances of Windows.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Energy Rebel said:


> Very true.
> There is usually an Apple version of everything that MS puts out, with very few complications, and none of the annoyances of Windows.


 True. I do not know if that is the case or not. When Apple went to Intel, and started using their chips is when you could run windows.
So I am not sure if a person that runs windows on a Mac is getting the full version of not. *But "Comes With Windows 7".* Sure sounds like it might be a full version of 7??
And as far as updates. Hmmmm. I just got through installing a update for this IMac. so if a person thinks there are not Updates for Macs that is not really true. I have gotten plenty of Updates in the past nearly 3 Years for this IMac.
And now I see there is a Free App for Macs for Virus Protection~!!!
One of those "Updates" put a App Store on my "Dock", and that is where I found the Free Virus Protection for Macs. Cool eh?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Back peddling. It seems to me that in some aspects you are back peddling as you are going from a 2.6 GHz computer to a 2.4 GHz computer.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up I am going to see if I can change that


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Back peddling. It seems to me that in some aspects you are *back peddling as you are going from a 2.6 GHz computer to a 2.4 GHz computer*.


 That is the biggest mistake that people make when trying to Compare Macs tp PC's~! And it has been going on for many years.
Macs work completely different then Window machines. So even though the Chip says it is slower then what a PC has, when in fact those slower chips are much faster then if it was being used in a PC.


----------



## Energy Rebel (Jan 22, 2011)

arabian knight said:


> That is the biggest mistake that people make when trying to Compare Macs tp PC's~! And it has been going on for many years.
> Macs work completely different then Window machines. So even though the Chip says it is slower then what a PC has, when in fact those slower chips are much faster then if it was being used in a PC.


Thank you for pointing that out, seeing is believing.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> That is the biggest mistake that people make when trying to Compare Macs tp PC's~! And it has been going on for many years.
> Macs work completely different then Window machines. So even though the Chip says it is slower then what a PC has, when in fact those slower chips are much faster then if it was being used in a PC.


What he said. My father has a 1.73GHz Core 2 Duo desktop computer with 2GB of memory; my Mac Mini is set up with the exact same setup.

My Mac Mini runs circles around him in numerous tasks.

As I said, they're not the be-all, end-all of computing; but bluntly put, I know loads of people who tell me ALL the time that 'you can do the same thing with a PC and Linux' or 'with a PC and Windows.'

Yes, you can. But cohesiveness, intuition, build quality, user experience, etc., ALL play a huge part. I've had a Windows smartphone, a Blackberry, an Android phone, an iPhone and many other phones. The iPhone is the only smartphone that has ever actually TRULY saved me money, because not only does it bring all sorts of data or information together, it actually makes it easy to access.

As with anything, do research and arrive @ your own conclusions. If you'll be happy with a Mac, don't let people tell you otherwise; but by the same token, be open to other points of view. I used to be a PC 'fanboy' that had 'no use' for a Mac.

I now own 2 Mac Minis and an iPhone. (I also own 2 Windows laptops and a Windows Home Server.)

If you need help with it, post here in the future and we'll be glad to help you out.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

didaho said:


> Thanks everyone. I have decided to get a MAC.Pro laptop.
> It will be nice not to get MS updates every week and not running the malware all the time. Plus I won't have to worry about viruses and paying anther yr for protection.
> 
> I thank you for all your help.


Of course that's your choice, but it still makes sense to get the XP machine operational. It will make a terrific machine for a deserving high school or college kid.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

> Kung
> Tech & Site Admin
> What he said. My father has a 1.73GHz Core 2 Duo desktop computer with 2GB of memory; my Mac Mini is set up with the exact same setup.
> 
> ...


 +1,000
I stated to learn on Apples and Macs back in the late mid 80's to the mid 90's.
And when I decided to get a home computer I really had a soft spot in my heart for Macs, But ended up with a H-P used that for years, then moved to a Dell, till that got out of date and slow.
Now I moved to a IMac, and boy can I tell the difference in speed.
Now like you said Macs are not for everybody nor are they a everything machine.
So I guess because I learned on Apples and Power PC's it was a easy switch for me to go back to Apple.
And back in the days we had a data base that a person could add to at any time. It was called "Double Helix" by Odesta.
And before I left AZ I could program a few things and design new charts etc. That was fun.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Kung said:


> What he said. My father has a 1.73GHz Core 2 Duo desktop computer with 2GB of memory; my Mac Mini is set up with the exact same setup.
> 
> My Mac Mini runs circles around him in numerous tasks.
> 
> ...


Thanks I will. You guys are great.
Have to wait till tomorrow to change windows 7 to I works. Hoping I can b/c it won't be shipped for 3 days.

I've had MS since I bought my first computer back in 92 and am just tired of all the garbage.
I know there will be updates for mac but not as often as MS.

Will let you know when it comes in.
I never had a book before and am a lil scared about finding my way around how to use the soft ware.

I may yell for help.
Thanks again


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

1500? Yowsa. That's like 5 MS notebooks. GF got one two months ago... only thing the Macbook has more of is memory. Stick of memory is cheap.

To each his own. As long as it does what you want and you can afford it, I'm all for it... what makes this country great. We have VW bugs on the highway, as well as Bentleys.

My nephew got a Macbook pro also. Sad part is, he'll never use 95% of it's capabilities... as long as it does facebook, that's all that matters.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> Windy in Kansas said:
> 
> 
> > Back peddling. It seems to me that in some aspects you are *back peddling as you are going from a 2.6 GHz computer to a 2.4 GHz computer*.
> ...


This is not a Mac vs PC issue. The 2.6 GHz Celeron processor is no match for the 2.4 GHz Intel Core i5 processor. That's mainly because the Celeron is a single core processor while the Intel Core i5 is a dual core processor. Moreover, even by single core standards the Celeron processor was never intended to be a high performance chip, being marketed for lower demand applications.

The Intel Core i5 processor is also capable of supporting 64-bit, where the Celeron processor is strictly 32-bit.

Never mind the slightly different GHz ratings, you've basically got two processors in the Intel Core i5 chip.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Where do I locate how much ram I have?

On my local disk I have 23,370,264,064 bytes available 21.7 GB
Now how do I see how much memory (ram) I have.

I started with 750 memory so now I can not find how much I have left


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

didaho said:


> Where do I locate how much ram I have?
> 
> On my local disk I have 23,370,264,064 bytes available 21.7 GB
> Now how do I see how much memory (ram) I have.
> ...


Right-click on the My Computer icon and select Properties. You'll find it on the General tab.

To find out how much memory is in use at any given time, do a Ctrl-Alt-Delete. That will bring up the Task Manager. Select the Performance tab to see a graphical representation of the CPU & memory usage.

Don't be too surprised to see that you have 750 mb of physical memory, but that something higher (maybe 900 mb or more) are actually in use. That's what I expect you to see. After you run out of physical memory your machine will start using "virtual memory" that it creates on your hard drive. The problem with virtual memory is that your hard drive is some 10,000 times slower than memory chips, so it slows you down to a snail's pace.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

texican 

When I got this computer about 8 years ago, it cost me 3500 for it.
The apple will cost me 2000 with no interest for 1 yr. I plan on paying half of it off with my refund and then double payments for 6 months.

I very rarely treat myself to anything, I need to justify it big time when I do treat myself to something over $50.00. 

I want to see if I can sell this one but don't know what to ask for it. Of course I will strip all my stuff off it first. 
I think I am capped out on this one for adding memory.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

AHHHHHHH!!!!! Thank you Nevada.
I am using 575MB
I have 175 MB left and just checked and can not add anymore. I'm topped, and I uninstalled a lot of programs I hardly use and got rid of pic and documents and put them on a flash drive.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

didaho said:


> AHHHHHHH!!!!! Thank you Nevada.
> I am using 575MB
> I have 175 MB left and just checked and can not add anymore. I'm topped, and I uninstalled a lot of programs I hardly use and got rid of pic and documents and put them on a flash drive.


Removing applications, photos, and documents from your hard drive won't improve your memory situation. It will free-up hard drive space, but memory is only used when an application or file is actually opened.

You are running at bare minimum at 575 mb usage. There are memory leak problems with both IE8 and the latest Firefox, which will most certainly run you out of memory pretty quickly if you are browsing for any amount of time at all. Monitor your Task Manager to see how it goes. If your machine gets unbearably slow, check the Task Manager before restarting.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Nevada
So how do you check the hard drive to see of you can delete some stuff to get more memory?

I guess I just asked a dumb question.
I only have my browser opened right now. what can I do to free up some memory?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

didaho said:


> Nevada
> So how do you check the hard drive to see of you can delete some stuff to get more memory?


As I said, removing stuff from your hard drive won't improve your memory situation. You need to add physical memory to get more memory.

I'm doubting that 750 mb is the maximum memory for your machine. That would be an odd number, and I would expect a machine of your vintage to take no less than 1 gig.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

didaho said:


> I only have my browser opened right now. what can I do to free up some memory?


Nothing really. Your usage is pretty low at 575 mb. Honestly, I'm surprised that it's that low.

If you were running a baseline of 700 mb I would have you look around for any background applications that might be running. But at 575 mb with a browser opened, you're running about as lean as I could hope for with XP SP3.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok, well thank you so much for all the help.
When I get my Mac I will give a holler on how to work the dang thing LOL.

Can ya tell I am no geek? LOL

At least I will have this one for a back up if need be.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

didaho said:


> When I get my Mac I will give a holler on how to work the dang thing LOL.


That's fine, there are a few people around here who know Mac's pretty well (Kung & Arabian Kinght, for starters), but don't come looking for me. You could stuff everything I know about Mac's into a thimble and still have room to drive a Hummer through it. Besides, I think I'm allergic to Mac's.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

didaho said:


> Ok, well thank you so much for all the help.
> When I get my Mac I will give a holler on how to work the dang thing LOL.
> 
> Can ya tell I am no geek? LOL
> ...


As an FYI, contrary to popular belief, a PC running Windows XP with all the latest Service Packs and updates and that is properly tuned / optimized does not need a GB of RAM. The screenshot below is from my XP PC at startup and it uses less then 100 MB of RAM. With the RAM usage so low, this pc is blindly fast and easily outperforms my tuned and optimized Win 7 pc that is installed on a much faster processor.

It is not that difficult to achieve the low memory usage and tune Win XP. Perhaps if Kung agrees (and when I have time) I can post a how-to guide.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Kari said:


> It is not that difficult to achieve the low memory usage and tune Win XP. Perhaps if Kung agrees (and when I have time) I can post a how-to guide.


I hope you do. I know I'll be interested in seeing that. I suspected that XP could be optimized down to a 300 or 400 mb baseline, but I didn't expect 100 mb. That's really worth doing.

Probably the single most common problem we get around here is people running short of memory. While that can usually be corrected with a $15 stick of RAM, it's nice to have a free alternative.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

I sure would be interested in this


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Love my macs
Bought them online at apple.com
Got a free Itouch and wireless printer with my order.
Paid right around 1100.00


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

All of this being said...if your computer truly IS 8 years old, it'll only be sped up so much. Getting 8 years out of a computer is fantastic.


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

seems to me that with the computer knowledge you have a $500 PC based Laptop would have been a better option for you.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Kung said:


> All of this being said...if your computer truly IS 8 years old, it'll only be sped up so much. Getting 8 years out of a computer is fantastic.


Sure is. My Dell was on its last legs at just over 6 years old, the HD was going, I had very little ram and it was so expensive to buy more, between the price of a HD and getting the memory just up to 1 gig was close to 400 bucks.
I had that proprietary memory in that Dell, so I could only get it from Dell themselves.
And with only 256 ram, a 60 gig HD, I never would stick that much in a old computer like that. So I bought this IMac which was on sale at the time, a 21 inch IMac for $1,050. Sold my Monitor to a friend which lowered the price of this Mac even more. LOL. 
And that was even lower in price that i paid for that Dell, and a whole lot cheaper then the first PC I had, which was a H-P.
And I really love this Mac, it is so much faster then any PC I have had the HD is 320 Gig, 2 Gigs of ram and I can go up to 4 if I want to.
It has a DVD Reader/Writer, CD reader/writer, still seems funny though putting the CD in the side of the Monitor. LOL


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Kari - sure, go ahead and post an optimization thread (or post). I suspect a lot of it will be applicable to Vista/7 as well.

And I'd agree with you - while I usually recommend more RAM, I do realize/know that you can make XP run darn quick with very low memory. Of course, there's absolutely NO programs running on that computer; and you and I both know that once the average user begins running their programs, it'll obliterate that 100Mb baseline. 

Keep in mind the focus group (those that surf this forum), however. It's why we recommend that NO ONE posts information on more indepth/involved stuff, such as registry edits and reloading, unless they're willing to walk the user through it.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Mac customer service and got my order change from Windows 7 to I work.
Getting an email to confirm order change.

My gateway that I am using, I can only buy memory from them which is higher in price that in the stores.

I am paying almost 1500 less for the Mac tan I did 8 yrs. ago for this gateway. 
Thought about getting the air mac but can not burn CD's on it and a few other things I needed to do. The air Mac went for 900 less,
I also want to be portable, so when and if I ever go visiting the kids I would be able to take it with me or anywhere else.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Got my free printer and case for my mac book but still waiting on my mac.
I'm excite and scared at the same time LOL


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Why scared?  If it's a fear of the unknown...that'll last a day or two at most. LOL


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah fear of the unknown. Using MS since 92 and now the big switch to Apple. I have always wanted an apple and it scares me to know I am getting one.
I wonder if this old lady can learn new tricks LOL.
I know I am getting myself worked up over nothing, I always do and then have to laugh at myself later. It's just my nature to be nervous and scared of new things.

Oh and I washed my cell today. I have it covered with rice in tupperware. I hope I can save it.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Not that much to be scared of; it's easier than you think. If worse comes to worst you can always dual boot Windows on it; it's not that hard at all.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Kung, 
What do you mean by dual boot windows on it?
My age and ignorance is showing again.


----------



## twomeal (Dec 3, 2010)

Didn't read through the posts, so don't know if this was said already.

I buy my Macs refurbished. I get them from apple.com, so they come with the warranty and everything. Never had an issue with them being refurbished, they are just like brand new.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Whoot! Whoot! I am using my Mac

Going to take a while to find my way around it plus have to get all my bookmarks added pad instead of keyboard is going to take time also.

Well, got to get ready for work


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Five years ago the Mac vs. PC difference was illustrated between two state of the art machines when I tried to look at an underground mine map on a PC. When I tried to rotate the map, the PC locked up. couldn't do anything with the large tif file. A Mac had absolutely no problems doing anything with the map file.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Darren

It will take me a good while to get around on this. 
Right now I would like to set up for wireless and don't have the foggiest idea how.
It took me 5 mins to figure out how to backspace on this. It doesn't have a backspace tab.
My modem from Qwest has Wfi but don't know what the steps are to hook up.
Any help from you guys would be appreciated.
Tomorrow I will see what all these different programs are. I do feel a lil intimadated but will work on it.

This computer is fast. It puts my other computer to shame. I am growing to really love it.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Got help from my internet service provider and now have wireless.
Now I will venture into Mac and start learning how to use my apps and programs.
This may take some time LOL


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

didaho said:


> Thanks Kung,
> What do you mean by dual boot windows on it?
> My age and ignorance is showing again.


Meaning, you have the option to load and run Windows on it, just like a normal computer - as well as running OS X on it.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

didaho said:


> Got help from my internet service provider and now have wireless.
> Now I will venture into Mac and start learning how to use my apps and programs.
> This may take some time LOL


It will; trust me, it gets easier/better.


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

I've been testing something that I think is going to be a pretty good alternative to running Windows on my Macs. It's called CrossOver Mac: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxmac/

Much cheaper than buying Windows and so far has run all of the Windows programs I need. We'll see how it goes.

Brian

Added: The CrossOver app uses 37 MB of memory by itself. When I load a Windows program it (CrossOver, not the Windows program) uses 61 MB.


----------



## Blossom'sGirl (Jan 3, 2008)

HeritagePigs said:


> I've been testing something that I think is going to be a pretty good alternative to running Windows on my Macs. It's called CrossOver Mac: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxmac/
> 
> Much cheaper than buying Windows and so far has run all of the Windows programs I need. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> ...



I would love to know how this works. I have been trying to figure out how to use a small windows program I need for home schooling on my 2009 Macbook without buying Windows7 for $150. Minimum Software and Hardware Requirements are:

Microsoft Windows Vista & Windows 7
25 MB free space on hard disk
Microsoft Windows 2000, 2003, XP (Macintosh Users Read Here)
25 MB free space on hard disk
*Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
*Microsoft Data Access Components 2.8 SP1 or higher
*Microsoft Jet Data Components 4.0 SP3 or higher
are the minimum requirements:

I'm not sure what some of that stuff is. I really don't want PC anything on my Mac but I don't have much of a choice unless we buy another PC.

Our current, and maybe last, PC is a Dell desktop we got at end of 2002. I reinstalled XP 2 years ago and it still runs OK, but I want to be prepared.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

HeritagePigs said:


> I've been testing something that I think is going to be a pretty good alternative to running Windows on my Macs. It's called CrossOver Mac: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxmac/
> 
> Much cheaper than buying Windows and so far has run all of the Windows programs I need. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> ...


I did see that. On my old puter I have e-sword (a bible study program I use daily)
I see mac has a cross over for it but you pay for it.
I tried downloading the reg. e-sword but can't figure how to get it to install. I email the maker and asked it I could use reg. program on a mac. Hope to get an answer.

Kung, what do you think? can I put e-sword on mac? Can you tell me how to install it to a mac after downloading it?

Thank for the help


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Didaho:

http://www.macsword.com/


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Blossom'sGirl said:


> I'm not sure what some of that stuff is. I really don't want PC anything on my Mac but I don't have much of a choice unless we buy another PC.


I'm a process engineer by education and trade. There are a number of process modeling software solutions available (ChemCAD, Hysim, AspenPlus, etc.), but all are written for Windows platforms. This topic comes up at chemical engineering gatherings all the time. The consensus has been that the only satisfactory solution is to do that kind of work on a PC. I agree.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Blossom - if you don't want to run it on your Mac (and this goes for anyone who doesn't want to dual-boot), then you can download a virtual OS manager such as Virtualbox; and you can then 'install' your Windows based OS and run it in a virtual environment.

And while I'm at it....this thread (and many others) are loaded with opinions (and some of them are mine) on how much Macs or PCs do or do not 'suck.' Let's try to stick to helping users resolve problems; too much opinion on what is 'right' or 'wrong' is being expressed, and not enough help is being given.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Kung said:


> Meaning, you have the option to load and run Windows on it, just like a normal computer - as well as running OS X on it.


Don't forget though that then you have to have all that protection again on the machine, Spyware, malware, stronger virus protection etc. If you then run Windows on a Mac. And the only reason you can run windows on a Mac is because they now use Intel Chip, instead of from Motorola.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Kung said:


> Didaho:
> 
> http://www.macsword.com/


Thanks Kung. Hope it is as good as e-sword. I love that program.

Do not want windows on my new computer. I switch off and on from the PC to my Mac for the apps from windows that I have in word.

I just can't believe how quite the Mac is. No noise at all.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

didaho said:


> Thanks Kung. Hope it is as good as e-sword. I love that program.
> 
> Do not want windows on my new computer. I switch off and on from the PC to my Mac for the apps from windows that I have in word.
> 
> I just can't believe how quite the Mac is. No noise at all.


Yeah, that's fairly normal.


----------



## Blossom'sGirl (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you for answering my slight hijack question about putting Windows on my Mac. My biggest hesitation is that if I screw it up, I have no idea how the Mac OS works. I started reading discussion boards about using bootcamp and some of the virtual software programs and start thinking that maybe it is not worth the potential headaches.

I am much more comfortable with the PC system. Maybe I will just buy a cheap laptop just to run this program. But then I am doubling up software. I don't want to have to buy both Windows and Leopard (or whatever animal Apple is into at the time) updates and processing software. But then again, I have to buy Windows no matter what.

Maybe I'll just forget both and save for a wood stove ..... much more practical. This circling around is why I drive my DH nuts.

dihaho - Hope you enjoy your Mac. I just used their customer service last week and it a quick and painless experience. It makes a difference.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Blossom'sGirl said:


> Thank you for answering my slight hijack question about putting Windows on my Mac. My biggest hesitation is that if I screw it up, I have no idea how the Mac OS works. I started reading discussion boards about using bootcamp and some of the virtual software programs and start thinking that maybe it is not worth the potential headaches.
> 
> I am much more comfortable with the PC system. Maybe I will just buy a cheap laptop just to run this program. But then I am doubling up software. I don't want to have to buy both Windows and Leopard (or whatever animal Apple is into at the time) updates and processing software. But then again, I have to buy Windows no matter what.
> 
> ...


 Well one thing about a Mac if you do upgrade to a new OS version, it IS way way cheaper to do so then any MS updated OS. When I got this iMac it came with Leopard, now it is Snow Leopard, But only at a cost of $30.00 not the 130+ that MS would want or more.
Now coming late this summer is another version of OS X which is going to be called Lion.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Again...if you need to run windows on your Mac but don't want it ON your Mac, install a free virtualization program, like Virtualbox or Qemu, and install Windows inside of that. Works like a charm.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Kung said:


> Again...if you need to run windows on your Mac but don't want it ON your Mac, install a free virtualization program, like Virtualbox or Qemu, and install Windows inside of that. Works like a charm.


Hey, Kung You could do all that with Ubuntu. Free. 

I wish I'd seen her original post sooner. She should still put ubuntu on it and run it as an extra. It will use half the resources with twice the speed. Plus no virus worries. Even with crossover or the free wine.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

stanb999 said:


> Hey, Kung You could do all that with Ubuntu. Free.


I'm aware of this fact.  However, that only encompasses the software; and as an IT professional for the gov't (and a Soldier, and a guy who's renovating his house, AND getting his MIS degree - finally) I simply don't have the time to have that cover the software but not hardware/QA/etc.

Right now, at least, it's worth the extra $ to me to use Macs, knowing that they pretty much will never break, that the software works together well, that it won't blue screen, that I don't need to defrag, etc., etc.

PLUS, you assume that Ubuntu will install problem free...and as much as I love it (and I do, I run it on my Macs and my laptop), how it runs 'live' and how it runs when installed are two different things.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Kung said:


> I'm aware of this fact.  However, that only encompasses the software; and as an IT professional for the gov't (and a Soldier, and a guy who's renovating his house, AND getting his MIS degree - finally) I simply don't have the time to have that cover the software but not hardware/QA/etc.
> 
> Right now, at least, it's worth the extra $ to me to use Macs, knowing that they pretty much will never break, that the software works together well, that it won't blue screen, that I don't need to defrag, etc., etc.
> 
> PLUS, you assume that Ubuntu will install problem free...and as much as I love it (and I do, I run it on my Macs and my laptop), how it runs 'live' and how it runs when installed are two different things.


It's pretty much trouble free for the standard user. I do direct installs. Not live versions.

P.S. the live v/s the real... The real version is faster and more stable. Imagine if you will a system that doesn't give the blue screen of death and just works for your Internet habit. And Free!! 

I will admit tho it took a few hours of reading to get my new mythtv setup working, I had to get a different capture card. Yeah! A 1 Terra-bite dvr for about 300 bucks with no subscription. Mostly me not wanting to follow directions. lol


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

stanb999 said:


> It's pretty much trouble free for the standard user. I do direct installs. Not live versions.


Depends on the computer. Try a trouble-free install on most Toshibas. 



> P.S. the live v/s the real... The real version is faster and more stable. Imagine if you will a system that doesn't give the blue screen of death and just works for your Internet habit. And Free!!


You don't have to convince me...I was around when Ubuntu debuted, and installed it to my computer as early as version 3.0.  I've got 10.10 on my laptop - but it still took a TON of tweaking to get wireless to work.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Just got a call today from the Mac sales rep and she told me they are sending me Windows 7. I told her I really did not want it, I wanted the iworks software which is on my mac, but she said it's free and if I want to give it away or sale it I could. It's a $150 value she said.
Said it is Mac version of windows 7.
Grrrr. I really don't want the thing.

Hey Kung, I guess I couldn't install it to my gateway huh? Since it is a mac version.

Any idea if my other computer could run it?

Thanks again


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Blossom'sGirl said:


> Thank you for answering my slight hijack question about putting Windows on my Mac. My biggest hesitation is that if I screw it up, I have no idea how the Mac OS works. I started reading discussion boards about using bootcamp and some of the virtual software programs and start thinking that maybe it is not worth the potential headaches.
> 
> I am much more comfortable with the PC system. Maybe I will just buy a cheap laptop just to run this program. But then I am doubling up software. I don't want to have to buy both Windows and Leopard (or whatever animal Apple is into at the time) updates and processing software. But then again, I have to buy Windows no matter what.
> 
> ...


I am so enjoying my mac. I use my desktop when I want to use word and excel (my recipes and such are on it). Customer service is awesome, so friendly and helpful no regrets here. Should of done this a while back.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

didaho said:


> Just got a call today from the Mac sales rep and she told me they are sending me Windows 7. I told her I really did not want it, I wanted the iworks software which is on my mac, but she said it's free and if I want to give it away or sale it I could. It's a $150 value she said.
> Said it is Mac version of windows 7.
> Grrrr. I really don't want the thing.
> 
> Hey Kung, I guess I couldn't install it to my gateway huh? Since it is a mac version.


Uh, there's no such thing as a "Mac" version of Windows 7. OEMs (computer manufacturers) WILL buy lots of Windows versions that are somewhat 'tied' to their computers; when you go to install it, it *MIGHT* say "Oh I'm sorry...this has to be installed on a Mac."

I doubt it, though; depending upon the make/model of your Gateway (or the other one) it should run it.

If you can post the make/model of either/both computers, I will let you know.  You can then try and install it if you want to. OR you can sell it on eBay (or to someone) and then use that money to buy iWork.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Kung

My Gateway is serial# 1099823976 Model 310 S


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Hrm. At the BEST that might run Windows 7. Here's the minimum system requirements:

&#9632;1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor. 

&#9632;1 gigabyte (GB) RAM (32-bit) or 2 GB RAM (64-bit).

&#9632;16 GB available hard disk space (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit).

&#9632;DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM 1.0 or higher driver

*IF* you have >1GHz processor, and 1Gb RAM or greater, you'll be alright, but to be honest it'll run kinda slow on there (unless you disable the fluff).


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

OK, I have celetron CPU 2.60 Ghz
2.60 Ghz, 760 MB of Ram
Max graphic 64 mb
min graphic 8 mb
graphic memory in use 12 mb
direct x version 9.0
have 21.5 gb free space
Processor x86
Processor speed 2599 mhz


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

OK, as it stands, you won't be able to load 7 on that computer; you'll need to add some more memory to do that.

Furthermore....if you have the Gateway 310S computer, the MOST memory it'll take is the LEAST amount of memory that 7 will run on - 1Gb.

I'd like to point something out - and I'm not trying to convince you, just make a point.

Loading Windows 7 on your Mac isn't a big deal, especially if you back up your data on an external hard drive or something. I've got Windows 7 dual booted on my Mac.

You'd need to load an antivirus/antispyware program on it like anything else...but if it ever got infected, and you didn't want to clean it, you'd just boot into OS X, and delete the Windows partition. Then you could reload 7 if you felt like it.

As it stands, if you don't want to do that, I'd leave alone the Gateway, download virtualization software such as QEMU or VirtualBox (or even purchase a version of Parallels), and then load an 'instance' of 7 within THAT.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Kung
I think I will pass on windows though. Don't like partitions and double booting.
Will hang on to it and if someone needs it I will sell it to them.


----------



## didaho (Jan 22, 2008)

Kung
Don't understand virtualbox. What do you use it for? How can it help me?
Am on the site now reading about it now.
Am I understanding that virtualbox is only for the use on a mac if I install windows7?
Can I download it to my gateway and will it make a difference in performance?
Do I need 2 operating systems?


----------

